# 2018 Nissan Rogue SL AWD Platinum



## VE3YF (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi:

I have just upgraded my 2016 Nissan Rogue SV AWD to a new 2018 Rogue SL AWD Platinum. A deal I could not resist and got a very good deal on the trade-in.

While I was very happy with the 2016, I just couldn't pass up on the deal. Even got the body colour and interior colour that I like. Win Win situation.

With that being said, has anybody that has the same model experienced any issues or problems that I should be aware of.

Any comments etc would be greatly appreciated.

VE3YF


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I would have thought you could answer your own question as you have been driving the same model for the past 3 years. Usually as a model gets older or more mature, problems that affected the early ones tend to be known and resolved. I am not aware of any big differences between the 2016 and 2018 models (even the 2019 for that matter). Sounds like you got a good close out deal on a loaded 2018. I hope its a winner for you.


----------



## VE3YF (Mar 12, 2018)

quadraria10 said:


> I would have thought you could answer your own question as you have been driving the same model for the past 3 years. Usually as a model gets older or more mature, problems that affected the early ones tend to be known and resolved. I am not aware of any big differences between the 2016 and 2018 models (even the 2019 for that matter). Sounds like you got a good close out deal on a loaded 2018. I hope its a winner for you.


Yes I normally would not have asked my question, but I see that some things are new as compared with the 2016 models and different trims, ie Infotainment system and also the ProPilot. Never hurts to ask questions, but I will find out soon enough. Thanks.

VE3YF


----------



## Crackon4488 (Dec 1, 2018)

Hi..I just bought the same model two weeks ago.So far with less then 1000 miles I have only had one issue.During a bit of heavy rain I had the front forward emergency braking shut down.This was followed by a weird vibration throughout the vehicle.This issue lasted for apx 5 miles and completely cleared up on its own.I have not had any problems in the last several days so I am hopeing it was a fluke.I will mention however that the feb doesn't seem to work very well as I can approach a car in front of me quickly closing the gap, and will not get any kind of warning.My wife owns a 2017 Honda Civic Touring and the feb system on it is a lot more responsive..Not complaining as the Rogue is a great looking suv and drives very well.Great sound system!!


----------



## VE3YF (Mar 12, 2018)

I had a chance to take the car out on the highway and lots of slush on the road and the FEB led came on as well. It lasted only for a few minutes and I had no idea what that icon was so I pulled over and took out the manual. Since then it has not happened again, but I was thinking what the heck the car only had less that 500km on it and already problems. At least if it comes on again I will know what it is. Trials and tribulations of a new car. However I must say I like the Pro-pilot, it does a great job on 4 lane highways.

VE3YF


----------



## rcdoc (Sep 3, 2012)

wish you all the luck in the world mine has been the biggest piece of junk i have ever bought. it is currently at the dealer for braking problems and a bunch more. it has been there for 6 weeks in a row and before that 1 week. had to wait for nissan tech to come to the dealer. he told the dealer to replace the brake booster, the master cylinder and the abs module. i guess when you don't know whats wrong just throw parts at it. previously nissan told the dealer to replace the right side front and rear braked hoses. the only good thing that has come of this has been that they have given me 3 vehicles to use. 2018 versa note, brakes work great, 2018 rogue that the brakes came on all by them selves on the way home. took it back right there and than. a 2018 rogue sport, brakes work great. 

1) vehicle came with hole in passenger side rear seat back cover. took 3 months to get that taken care of. 
2) lost compass and display on climate control. cam back after restarting vehicle. 
3) brakes some times stop but most of the time it is a crap shoot. the aeb has saved this rouge on several occasions. 
4) during rainy season the speaker that beeps when you operate the tailgate failed.
5) the black part of the v-motion grill was hit by a bug and the bug juices remove the black paint. the dealer says that this was an in-pack and they would not cover it. 
6) drivers side vent does not blow as hard as the rest of the vents. the rogue has automatic climate control. 
7 engine rattles on cold start up or when the engine has not been run for 6 hours. 

i don't know about nissan quality anymore. the nissan i owned before this one was a 2012 altima and it had 127,000 mile on when i bought this one it was a good car. no more nissans for me back to toyota. my 2006 corolla has 190,000 still going strong.


----------



## Crackon4488 (Dec 1, 2018)

Man..as they say..your's must have been made on a Mon morning or Fri afternoon,but seriously,I only have 1000miles on mine so far so I guess I'll find out before say 10k if its hiding any susprises.My las Nissan was a 1991 240sx with the super hicas rear wheel steering assist,five speed manual...what a car.Had it for 14 years!!..I won't be keeping my new Rogue past the final warranty period,too many things to potentially go wrong..Btw..Where was your Rogue made??


----------



## rcdoc (Sep 3, 2012)

mine has 3100 miles,


----------



## rcdoc (Sep 3, 2012)

make sure they update your software for the aeb and the transmission, they were done on mine on the second trip to the dealer. the aeb brakes can come on all by themselves without warning. that what the rogue they lent me did. it sure scares the hell out of you. no one around you and the brakes just lock up and the abs kicks in.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Problem with new tech is that it over promises and under delivers. You will have issues with anything requiring sensors when the weather is bad. This will affect Toyotas with such tech as well. I was reading about the exact same thing on a Subaru Forester forum also.


----------



## VE3YF (Mar 12, 2018)

I am taking mine into the dealer on Monday for a chrome bumper addon and I will speak with them about the Emergency Braking and Transmission updates. I would tend to say it hasn't been done as I had to update the Nav system and vehicle software. Though I am not sure if the vehicle software update included the Braking and Transmission systems.

With that being said does anyone know of a site that lists what has been updated by various revisions of software. That would sure be a nice thing to have a look at.

VE3YF


----------



## rcdoc (Sep 3, 2012)

got a call from nissan corp and the dealer today that the last part needed for the repairs has arrived. the brake booster. the dealer informed me that they found brake fluid in the brake booster indicating that the master cylinder was leaking. hope that the brakes will work now. the service manager is going to test drive the vehicle himself and let me know how the repairs have turned out. here are the list of parts so far.
1 right front brake hose
1 right rear brake hose the dealer was told by nissan corp to replace the hoses. 
1 power brake booster
1 brake master cylinder
1 abs module. 
brakes bleed twice

the only parts left to change are the 4 brake calipers, the other 2 brake hoses, the brake pads and the rotors. than i will have a rebuilt brake system on a 3100 mile bought new with 4 miles on it rogue. if it does not stop then then i will get a boat anchor and use that to stop.


----------



## rcdoc (Sep 3, 2012)

the dealer will probably tell that there is no such thing so here are their codes
pc637 rogue radar adas repro dlr
i don't see the code for the transmisson.


----------



## VE3YF (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Crackon4488 (Dec 1, 2018)

Thats unreal..Could you tell us where your Rogue was manufactured?..thanks..


----------



## rcdoc (Sep 3, 2012)

made in mexico


----------



## Crackon4488 (Dec 1, 2018)

Interesting..Mine was made in Japan...however the quality control should be the same


----------



## rcdoc (Sep 3, 2012)

the brakes are finally fixed. picked up the rogue on saturday 12-15-2018. took it for a test drive in the rain which is not a real test of the brakes. on sunday ran some err ens and the brakes are working. i have driven it just over 120 miles and i an gaining confidence in the brakes. the aeb has not had to come on and the brake pedal height is better, now after stopping i can get my foot under the pedal which i could not do before. the pedal still is not rock solid but the brakes stop. the problem was a bad master cylinder that was leaking brake fluid into the power brake booster. the abs module was also replaced. the engine still has the rod knock upon cold start up. this sundday was the worst it has ever sounded. i thought it was going to throw a connecting rod. lets see how nissan will handle this problem. it only took six weeks and 4 tried to get the brakes working.


----------

